# Trek Lush sizing help



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

Whos got one, how tall are you and what size did you get?

My daughter is 5' 6" and tried both the 16" and 17.5". She seemed to prefer the 16" but to me it looked on the small size watching her ride both. This was a glorified parking lot test and around a condo complex jumping off some curbs, down a set of stairs and some grassy areas. No trails.

We are getting $1000 credit on a Gary Fisher frame warranty towards the purchase of a new bike (or a mens EX9 frame exchange). Sadly this shop that had all 3 Lush sizes to try is not handling the warranty and the shop that is has not 1 Lush in stock to try. I need to give them an answer ASAP on a size to order. Help appreciated.


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

Lots of views but I guess very few if any Lush owners.

No matter, I ended up finding her a leftover 2010 Safire Comp in a medium for $1400 which seems to fit great. I'll use the frame warranty to build a bike up for my son.


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

I havent been able to figure out the same question as you have. A girl friend of mine found a 14.5" sized lush in ebay, she loved it but we cant figure out if that size is XS or S, she checked a couple of scott hardtails and we found out in those bikes she is size S.

She is 163cm tall, which I believe is around 5 feet and 4.1732283464567 inches.

Does anyone know if the 14.5" is the right size for her?


----------



## Kassandra (Oct 27, 2013)

I am pretty sure the 14.5 is an extra small. I know the medium is a 17". I tried the small and medium, I am 5'6" but only have a barely 30" inseam, the small felt too small but the medium too big.

I would imagine at 5'4" she would be a small and an XS a bit on the small side.


----------



## cesalec (Aug 28, 2008)

Kassandra, thank you very much for your response,:thumbsup::thumbsup:

we havent measured her inseam yet, but it seems correct that the 14.5" might be to small for her. 

She tried a small Scott hardtail and it seemed to be the correct size. So we´ll have to pass on that one!


----------

